# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2017

## johnrider

τα ζευγαρια που θελω να βαλω φετος ειναι  πρωτο ζευγαρι του 14 και τα υπολοιπα του 16





 +

+




καλη επιτυχια

----------


## jk21

Καλα αποτελεσματα Γιαννη και κυριως να ζησουν ομορφες στιγμες τα πουλακια σου !

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή και κυρίως καλή συνέχεια

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη αρχη και καλη επιτυχια να εχεις!!!

----------


## ndlns

Καλή επιτυχία με πολλά και γερά γαρδελάκια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγάρια σου με πολλά και υγιή πουλάκια!  :Big Grin:  Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## fantomas

Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια σου !!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλή επιτυχία Γιάννη..καλή συνέχεια ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Καλη επιτυχία και ευχομαι να γεμισουν τα κλουβακια σου με νεα πουλακια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Τα πρωτα βηματα ζευγαρι του 2016

----------


## MacGyver

Γιάννη με το καλό να γεμίσεις πουλάκια και να μας γεμίσεις όμορφες φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Soulaki

Με το καλο, και πολλα ομορφα πουλακια......

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο με ομορφα και υγιη πουλακια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Γιάννη, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## jk21

Καλα αποτελεσματα Γιαννη ! Να το χαρεις και συ και τα πουλακια σου !

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχή Γιάννη και καλά αποτελέσματα με πολλα και υγιή καρδερινάκια,με τι κριτήρια επιλέγεις τους γεννήτωρες που θα βάλεις μεταξύ τους απο άποψη μορφολογίας?

----------


## johnrider

επι τω εργω

----------


## johnrider

Κυρα Κατινα κατασκοπευει

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ωχ.... Επικίνδυνο δεν είναι αυτό; 
Σε μένα αν το έκανε θα είχα παλαβώσει.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Εχει βγαλει το κεφαλι εξω ή κατι δε βλεπω εγω καλα ? 

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Ναι το εχει κανει και μου κανει εντυπωση πως τα καταφερε απ το καγκελο που δεν φαινεται να ειναι χαλαρωμενο !

----------


## johnrider

Tο κανει συνεχεια απο μικρο και εχει μαθει δεν υπαρχει φοβος, συντομα θα του βαλω κοριτσι και ισως σταματησει να το κανει.

----------


## NickKo

Χαχαχαχαχα ... ρε το τρελο ... 
Καλα καθε πουλι εχει τη τρελα του , αλλα αυτο το παρακανε .... κανει και το βλεμμα της τιγρης ? Χαχα .. 

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να το χαρειτε ολοι , καλη συνεχεια  :Happy: 

HelloWorld

----------


## johnrider

Στην κατασκευη βρισκομαστε και περιμενουμε το τριτο απο καρδερινo-καναρινι αυγο.

----------


## johnrider

Xριστος Aνεστη!!
κατι γινεται εδω με ζευγαρι του 16

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχήήήήή!Για να ξεκινάμε λιγακι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

ωχ ωχ περνουμε μπροστα σιγα σιγα απο οτι βλεπω!βαλτε μπρος τις ''μηχανες''

----------


## jk21

Αυτα τα πουλια απο το αγιο δισκοποτηρο της αναστασιμης λειτουργιας , κατευθειαν στο Θεαρεστο εργο της οικογενειας και της αναπαραγωγης !!!!! καλους απογονους και συντομα !!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό να την δεις και γεμάτη μικρά! !

----------


## johnrider

Πολυ αργα προχωραει η κατασταση. Τα ζευγαρια για Αθηνα θα ειναι 3 και επαρχια 4-5 τα οποια 3 εχουν ξεκινησει να φτιαχνουν φωλιες. φετος ισως δουμε απογονους απο καναρινι αρσενικο κιτρινο με καρδερινα θηλυκια

----------


## kostas salonika

Γιάννη πως τα πας;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Καλα εσυ;  :: 

Τζουφια η πρωτη γυρα με τα καρδερινοκαναρα παμε για 2 γυρο, αυτη την φορα τα επιασα στα πρασα. Καρδερινες ακομα στα μπετα περισσoτερες.
 .

κατασκευη απo αγνο παρθενο μαλλι και αφθονο ζοχο με εκπληξη μεσα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλά μια χαρά  :Happy: 
Μάλιστα άρα ακόμα τίποτα...όπως η ποιο πολύ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Σημερα ειχαμε γεννα απο ζευγαρι του 16 στην σχαρα αυριο επιχειρηση <<Πιασε το αυγο>>. θα τοποθετησω βαμβακι κατω απο τα κλαδια. 

Με ενοχλει καπως το γεγονoς oτι πουλια 8 γενιας  πρωταρικα να βατευονται μπροστα σου οταν αλλαζεις ταιστρα και να γεννανε εκτος φωλιας.

----------


## legendguards

> Σημερα ειχαμε γεννα απο ζευγαρι του 16 στην σχαρα αυριο επιχειρηση <<Πιασε το αυγο>>. θα τοποθετησω βαμβακι κατω απο τα κλαδια. 
> 
> Με ενοχλει καπως το γεγονoς oτι πουλια 8 γενιας  πρωταρικα να βατευονται μπροστα σου οταν αλλαζεις ταιστρα και να γεννανε εκτος φωλιας.


Ειχα και εγω σε 2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες το ιδιο θεμα.ακομα και σε παλιο ζευγαρι ,εβαζα μαξιλαρι στο πατο του κλουβιου και τα επαιρνα


Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Tελικα δεν εκανε δευτερο αβγο τζαμπα το ξυπνημα πιστευω θα κανει αυριο γιατι φερνει εντονα τα σημαδια  οτι παει να γεννησει. Αφαιρεσα σχαρα και καλυψα το συρταρι με βαμπακι το σουρουπο.
Σημερα ειχαμε 5 απο ζευγαρι καναρινι καρδερινα με το που το γεννησε κανει να βγει απο την φωλια και το εριξε κατω χωρις να θελει μην τα ριχνουμε και ολα στο αρσενικο.
Eπαρχια μια πενταδα κλωθει και σημερα γεννησε αλλη μια το πρωτο. Φετος μαλλον ειναι η τελευταια μου φορα αναπαραγωγη Αθηνα δεν προλαβαινω....

----------


## johnrider

Το τσιμπησα εχουμε και παραμανα ετοιμη που σημερα εκανε το πρωτο για να δουμε θα ειναι γονιμο.

----------


## NickKo

Δες εδω τι εχει κανει ο ανρθωπος .. θα μας τρελανουν τα παλαβα ...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Εε..και το ψαρεμα καλα κρατει...κουραγιο!!

----------


## johnrider

Πολυ αγαπημενο ζευγαρι

----------


## adreas

Γιάννη  έχει   αρχίσει  αυτό  το  ζευγάρι;   Γιατί  νομίζω  θέλει  το  χρόνο  του  τα  πουλιά  όταν  είναι   έτοιμα  πετάνε από το ένα ξυλάκι στο άλλο  όχι  αμέσως  σε  ευθεία  αλλά   κάνουν  μια  κοιλιά  είτε  προς  τα  πάνω  η   προς  τα  κάτω  με κοφτά  χτυπήματα   στα  φτερά.

----------


## johnrider

Ψιλο αρχισανε μπαινει το θηλυκο με νημα στο στομα και πεταριζει. Ειναι πουλια που αμα τα χωρισεις θα ψαχνει το ενα το αλλο απο μικρα τοσο δεσιμο μεταξυ τους.

----------


## legendguards

βαλε μαξιλαρακι οπως κανω εγω  :Happy0045: 





> Το τσιμπησα εχουμε και παραμανα ετοιμη που σημερα εκανε το πρωτο για να δουμε θα ειναι γονιμο.

----------


## johnrider

Πως φαινονται οι εμπειρες θηλυκες του 14 δεν καταλαβα ποτε την εφτιαξε.



το ψαρεμενο αυγο ειναι γονιμο μαζι με σκουφατα καρδερινοκαναρα.
Επαρχια ειχαμε καποιες αφιξεις νεογεννητων.

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

Τελευταία μέρα σηκώθηκε απο την φωλιά η σκουφατι καναρα με 3 καρδερινοκαναρα και το ψαρεμενο καρδερινακι. Περαστικά μου.

----------


## johnrider

Επαρχία σημερα βγήκε δεύτερη πενταδα καρδερινακια και 4 μικρα καρδερινοκαναρα 4 ημερών αθηνα απο την δεύτερη καναρα. και η κυρία κόρη λαζαρινας που στην πιο πάνω φωτο στο 5.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη τα παρατημενα τι τα κανες;  αν κρατησεις θερμοκρασια πανω των 25 β τις τελευταιες μερες , οταν συμφωνα με το αρθρο  Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών

αρκουν οι 22.5 για να ξεκινησει η επωαση , δεν νομιζω να σου παγωσουν αλλα απλα θα καθυστερησουν να βγουν .Εκτος αν ηταν ηδη νεκρα και σηκωθηκε

----------


## johnrider

τιποτα δεν τα πειραξα τωρα που γυρισα απο δουλεια εκτος φωλιας ειναι η κυρια.
εχτες ηταν να βγει το καρδερινακι αντε σημερα, και αυριο τα αλλα 3 καρδερινοκαναρα

----------


## johnrider

τα πουλια ειναι ζωντανα μεσα στο αυγο. Τα εβαλα στον υπολογιστη μεσα με 30 βαθμους θερμοκρασια. Καμια παραμανα ρε παιδια παιζει?
μηνυμα σε p.m στείλτε

----------


## jk21

Τα ειπαμε και αλλιως , το γραφω εδω να μενει σε οποιον διαβασει : Προσοχη μονο μην πεσει πολυ η υγρασια οπου τα εχεις

----------


## Nenkeren

Αχ αυτό με τις παραμάνες αχ.....καλη επιτυχία στην εύρεση μίας πραγματικα...

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ έχω μια θηλυκιά με καναρίνια 2 ημερών και δύο άσπορα στη φωλιά. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε καλύψω... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

η καναρα τελικα καθισε στην φωλια για υπνο και τις εβαλα ενα που ηταν πιο ετοιμο να βγει γιατι ειχε ραγισμα και δεν με επαιρνε για μεταφορα την επομενη μερα σε φιλο με ρισκο το τι θα γινει. Ελα μου που ενα εσκασε μεσα στον υπολογιστη με θερομοκρασια 30 βαθμους. τα επιστρεφω αυριο πρωι και το αφηνω στην κριση τις το τι θα κανει.

----------


## Nenkeren

Ρε το άτιμο...μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!Κουράγιο.

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτό να το βγάλεις Μαγκάιβερ....

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι, να το αναλάβει, το πουλακι, και να πάνε ολα καλα.

----------


## johnrider

Oταν σηκωθηκε το πρωι η καναρα απο την φωλια ειχε βγει το ενα μικρο απο το αυγο εβαλα και τα υπολοιπα που βγηκαν εκτος απο το καρδερινακι και πηγα για δουλεια. τωρα που επεστρεψα ηταν κρυα το ενα ισως κατεληξε μενουν τα αλλα 2 τα έβαλα στην ζεστη και τα τάισα.οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας ερθει απο εδω να τα παρει να τα βαλει σε καμια καναρα μηπως και ζησουν.

----------


## Nenkeren

Η καρδιά μου με πιάνει......

----------


## johnrider

> Η καρδιά μου με πιάνει......



ελα κανε ενα δρομολογιο.

----------


## Nenkeren

Μάλλον θα το κάνω αν δεν βρεθεί άλλη λύση δέν θέλω να πεθάνουν...

----------


## IscarioTis

Πρεπει να παρω καναρα μου φαινεται...
Μακαρι να μην χριειαστει να τα δωσεις Γιαννη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κρίμα...
Δυστυχώς σχολάω πολύ αργά σήμερα και δεν μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε. Μάλλον έπρεπε να ερχόμουν χθες βράδυ.
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί λύση σύντομα

----------


## adreas

Ο  κριτής   των  ιθαγενών   μετά  την  κρίση  στο  στην  έκθεση  της  Κρήτης   μας  είπε  ότι   για  ένα  ζευγάρι  καρδερίνες  υπάρχουν  από  πίσω  3  ζευγάρια  καναρίνια  οπότε  στο  αρχείο  σου  έχεις  ας  πούμε  το  κλουβί  35  λέω  ένα  τυχαίο  νούμερο  έχει  παραμάνες  τα  κλουβιά  8-9-10 .  Έτσι  δεν  μπερδεύονται  τα  μικρά  σε  περίπτωση  αιμομιξίας   και  δεν  χάνονται  πουλιά  για  το  τίποτα.  Βάλτε  στο  μυαλό  σας   το  μήνυμα  του  Δημήτρη  Καλαβρού  γιατί   η  καρδερίνα  για  να  γίνει  καναρίνι  θέλει  πολλά  χρόνια  και  για  να  έχουμε  καρδερίνες  πρέπει   να  το  εφαρμόσουμε  αυτό!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Στο δρομο για τη σωτηρια!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο βρε Φίλιππε! Δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά αλλά νιώθω πολύ περήφανος για ανθρώπους σαν και εσένα! Καλή τύχη στα μικρά να τα δούμε σύντομα στο κλαρί. 

Αντρέα, ρίξε μία ματιά και σε αυτό το παλιό θέμα... πριν 4 χρόνια όταν το φόρουμ βρισκόταν στο peak του. Το θέμα: Η κανάρα(παραμάνα) είναι ισάξια μάνα με την μαμά καρδερίνα ? Θα μου άρεσε μετά από τόσα χρόνια να ξανά ανοίγαμε ένα παρόμοιο θέμα για να εκθέσουμε πάλι τις απόψεις μας, ίδιες ή διαφοροποιημένες, από παλιά και νέα μέλη. Νομίζω θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.  :Happy0062:

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Φίλιππε, εγώ τώρα το είδα το θέμα κι ήμουν έτοιμος... Είδα όμως ότι με πρόλαβες! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

O λογος που τα παρατησε ηταν οτι ηθελε να φτιαξει νεα φωλια. Mε το που εβαλα καινουρια την εφτιαξε ηδη.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ! Ειναι σε καλα χερια !

Καρδερινες χωρις παραμανες ειναι σιγουρα ρισκο  και αργα ή γρηγορα οδηγει σε απογοητευσεις σε ατομα χωρις πολλα ζευγαρια  και χωρις πολλα λεφτα (βλεπεις ολοι  << εχουν πολλα εξοδα για τα πουλια τους >>  και δεν ριχνουν τις τιμες , τουλαχιστον για νεα παιδια που αξιζουν ... )  


Καρδερινες μονο με παραμανες , συχνα ειναι μια επιλογη που οδηγει σε μια επιτυχημενη *παραγωγη* , οχι ομως *αναπαραγωγη* οσο δεν δινουμε *καθολου*  ευκαιριες στα πουλια να γινουν και ολοκληρωμενοι γονεις  .Εξαρταται λοιπον απο τους στοχους του καθενος

----------


## Nenkeren

Περιμενοντας ν ανεβει η θερμοκρασια και να ρθουν οι πρωτες πεινες καθως τα πηρα ταισμενα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωω τι μου θυμησες τωρα Φιλιππε ετσι γινοτανε το δωματιο μου το χειμωνα οταν ειψα τον δρακο
Ξεφυγα απο το θεμα
Καλη αρχη και καλη ορεξη στα μικρακια!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Φίλιππα σε τι θερμοκρασια τα έχεις και κάθε ποσοι ώρα θα ταιζεις?

----------


## Nenkeren

33-35  C καθε 2 ωρες ταιζω.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

καρδερινοκαναρα 2017

----------


## Nenkeren

Ντούκια ολόκληρα κοτόπουλα!!! Να σου ζήσουν είναι πολυ όμορφα!

----------


## johnrider

«Φατσες»

----------


## johnrider

2 στα 4 αρσενικα τα καρδερινοκαναρα




Kαι κoρη λαζαρινας ειχε 5 αυγα απo τα οποια τα 2 δεν τα ταισε βγαινοντας με διαφορα ημερας χωρισα τον αρσενικο  εμεινε το τριτο στην σειρα που το ταιζει και 2 ασπορα.συντομα φωτο να παρει τα πανω του.

----------


## IscarioTis

Γιαννη καλαθι με σκορδα για σενα.
Με το καλο να τα δουμε ολα να κλαρωνουν

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Tα φαινoμενα απατουν εκτος αναπαραγωγης ουτε να με βλεπει δεν θελει. 2,7 το δαχτυλιδι.

----------


## adreas

Εγώ  κάθισα   τα  έβαλα  κάτω   πήγα  στην  έκθεση  πριν  5-6  χρόνια  ρώτησα  τον  κριτή   για  το  2,7   και  μου  είπε   δεν  έχεις  πρόβλημα  από τότε  δεν  ξαναπήρα  2,5  γιατί  αυτή  τη  μια  μέρα  που  κερδίζεις    ίσως  έχει  σταματήσει    το  καθάρισμα.

----------


## johnrider

καλα που μου το ειπες γιατι ο αδερφος μου πριν βαλει τα  2,5 δαχτυλιδια κατεβαζει μπυρες. Βαλε 12 δαχτυλιδωμενα ποσες μπυρες να ηπιε. :Confused0013:

----------


## kostas salonika

Γιάννη 5η μέρα δαχτυλίδονεις;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

6 ειναι εκει. Στο αριστερo δεν περνουσε και μπηκε με ευκολια στο δεξι.
συνηθως 4 ημερα με 2,5

----------


## kostas salonika

6η μέρα με 2,7;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

> 6η μέρα με 2,7;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ναι..

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Δεν  έχουν  να  κάνουν  με  μέρες   ανάλογα  πως  αναπτύσσεται   ο  νεοσσός  πόσο  ταΐζει  η  μάνα   έχω δακτυλιδώσει   4η  μέρα  και   μόνο  που  δεν του έκοψα το πόδι  πάντως  όταν  πέσεις  ακριβώς στη μέρα   μόλις πιάσεις  το  πόδι τα δάκτυλα  ενώνονται και παίρνουν  ίσια  σειρά και τα 3   μια μέρα μετά  ενώ περνάει το  δακτυλίδι τα δάκτυλα λυγίζουν.
Σιγά   σιγά  το  μάτι   μαθαίνει    με  το   μέγεθος  του  μικρού   ότι  τώρα  είναι  η  ώρα  βασικά  όταν   βγαίνει  έξω  ο  ταρσός  είναι  έτοιμα

----------


## johnrider

Μανα ταΐζει ενα μικρο 11 ημερών μόνη της ενω παράλληλα θέλει να κάνει φωλιά στην ίδια που είναι το μικρό, ο αρσενικός είναι χωρισμένος απο την πρώτη μέρα γιατι οσο ηταν μεσα τα 2 πρωτα μικρα δεν ταϊστικαν και χάθηκαν. Εγω θελω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα σταματήσει να νο ταΐζει και θα κάνει αυγά στην φωλιά ασπορα. Είχε κανείς μια τέτοια περίπτωση και πως το αντιμετώπισε;;

----------


## kostas salonika

Γιάννη πριν 3 μέρες έχασα αρσενικό δεν ξέρω την αιτία την μια μέρα ήταν μια χαρά την άλλη δεν μπορούσε ούτε να πετάξει ...η θυλικια είχε 3 μικρά 10 ημερών...συνεχίζει να ταΐζει και ας μην έχει αρσενικό μέσα ...τώρα άμα μου δείξει σημάδια για νέα φωλιά θα την βάλω και ας έχει και τα μικρά στο ίδιο κλουβί και ας κάνει ασπορα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Toση μαυριλα δε ξανα ειχα δει.

----------


## johnrider



----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη καλοκλάρωτα τα μαυριδερά σου!  :Big Grin:  

Αυτό το μικρό είναι αρσενικό; Ας αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τα στοιχήματα, χαχα!

----------


## johnrider

Αρσενικο δειχνει με τα συνεχες σαλιαρισματα

----------


## johnrider

Για να δουμε πως θα παει. Πριν 15-20 μερες κατι τα ειχε τρομαξει βρηκα καμια δεκαρια φτερα πτησης και τωρα επανηλθε.

----------


## johnrider

καλα που πηγατε ολοι φετος, πως και πως κανατε ποτε θα γεννησουν τα πουλια σας και τωρα εξαφανιστηκατε.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Γιάννη δεν νομίζω ότι τα ενοχλεί ότι εχασαν φτερά απότομα. Συνέβηκε σε φίλο στην Αθήνα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα αλλά συνέχισαν κανονικά.. Με αυτή τη ζέστη όμως πως αντιδρούν?

----------


## johnrider

θα ηταν 10 φορες ισως και παραπανω που αλλαξα ποτιστρες με παγακια. και μπανιερες με παγοκυστες απο κατω να κρατανε το νερο δροσερο. πολυ ζορι τραβανε ειδικα το θηλυκο που θελει να γεννησει ηδη το πρωτο το εκανε εκτος.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

νορμάλ μου φαίνεται.. Που να μπει η καημένη με 40? Υπομονή και παρατήρηση..

----------


## johnrider

σημερα γεννησε μεσα και καθετε καποιες φορες απο πανω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Διαβάζοντας το θέμα εδώ μου γεννήθηκε μία απορία. Με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες χρειάζονται κλώσσημα τα αυγά;

----------


## johnrider

ιδωμεν τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## jk21

το κορμι και τα φτερα της μανας , ρυθμιζουν και θερμοκρασια αλλα και υγρασια (το δυνατον ... )  .Αν ειναι εκτεθειμενα στη ζεστη και την αντηλια , υποθετω υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη εξατμιση του νερου που περιεχει το ασπραδι και ο κροκος των αυγων

----------


## johnrider

Για το καυσωνα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολύ έξυπνο

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Δεν τα ενοχλει το ξενο αντικειμενο με το εντονο χρωμα? Τα δικα μου οπου δουν εντονο χρωμα κανουν σαν τρελα...

----------


## johnrider

Ξεκινησαμε την εκπαιδευση

----------


## johnrider

> Σημερα ειχαμε γεννα απο ζευγαρι του 16 στην σχαρα αυριο επιχειρηση <<Πιασε το αυγο>>. θα τοποθετησω βαμβακι κατω απο τα κλαδια. 
> 
> Με ενοχλει καπως το γεγονoς oτι πουλια 8 γενιας  πρωταρικα να βατευονται μπροστα σου οταν αλλαζεις ταιστρα και να γεννανε εκτος φωλιας.


Tο παιρνω πισω αυτο που εγραψα 29-4. Σημερα μου δωσανε αλλη εικονα αυτα τα πουλια, δηλαδη με την θηλυκια να κλωσαει και ο αρσενικος να την ταιζει στην φωλια.

----------


## jk21

το ζευγαρι που στην αρχη της αναπαραγωγης , εβγαζα απο την κλουβα τον αρσενικο ως πιθανο υπευθυνο για πτωσεις αυγων κλπ ,  το ζευγαρι αυτο με τον αρσενικο μεσα εχει σημερα 4 μικρα κλαρωμενα ... 

Διαχειριζομαστε ενα ειδος (αναφερομαι στην  καρδερινα balcanica ) που ελαχιστες γεννιες συνεχομενες εχουν στην πλατη τους εντος εκτροφης , τα περισσοτερα πουλια εκτροφης .Τα πουλια εχουν μεσα τους ζωντανα ενστικτα  ή μπορουν να δουν πραγματα , που εμεις δεν μπορουμε . Συμπεριφερονται με τροπους που δεν  μπορουμε να κατανοησουμε συμφωνα με οσα γνωριζαμε απο τα καναρινια ας πουμε , που ειναι ενα ειδος καποιων αιωνων στην εκτροφη .Δεν υπαρχουν για μενα κανονες στην εκτροφη καρδερινας , υπαρχουν ομως ισως επιλογες  κινησεων , που στατιστικα ισως δινουν σε καποιον περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να πραττει σωστα .Οταν ομως θελουμε να εχουμε δεδομενα καποια τετοια στατιστικα , χρειαζεται καθημερινη ή σχεδον καθημερινη καταγραφη εκτροφων , πολλων εκτροφεων , με ειλικρινεια παρουσιασης .Αυτο φανηκε καποτε εδω σε αυτο το χωρο να ξεκινα .Δεν το βλεπω να συνεχιζετε .Ευχομαι να διαψευστω .Δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος και ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο , για ενα καλυτερο μελλον στην εκτροφη . Ατομικες προσπαθειες δεν βγαζουν καπου , τουλαχιστον δεν δινουν σταθερο και εκτεταμενο αποτελεσμα που να βοηθησει στην ευρυτερη σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης .Μακαρι αλλοι χωροι πχ το φατσοβιβλιο μεσα απο τις ομαδες σχετικες με τα πουλια αυτα , να πετυχενανε οτι δεν δειχνουμε να πετυχενουμε εδω .Δυστυχως δεν το βλεπω  , παρα βλεπω πουλια κλεμμενα απο φωλιες (βαρεθηκα να βλεπω καρδερινακια σε φωλιες φτιαγμενες απ ανθρωπους ή καναρες ή ακομα και οπως τις αρπαξανε απο τη φυση και να εχουν το θρασσος να μιλανε για πουλια εκτροφης )  , βλεπω καυγαδες επειδη η βλακεια ειναι ανικητη και ο νοων νοειτω  , βλεπω διπλωματικα like και δυστυχως δεν ειδα πουθενα την καθε μερα των πουλιων τους .Ολους τους εχει πληξει και καλα η κριση αλλα ολοι χρονο για ολα αυτα που ειπα ειχανε .... μονο για για παρουσιαση πραγματικης εκτροφης με τα περιεργα της , τις ασχημες και τις καλες στιγμες της δεν ειχανε .... 


Γιαννη ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια !  δεν  ειναι δεδομενη  αλλα μπορει να ειναι και πολυ καλυτερη απο οτι θα την ηθελες  ... εκει ειναι η ομορφια  .Εκει ειναι το αλατοπιπερο ....

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

:Evilgrin0039:

----------


## johnrider

καλο μηνα

----------


## jk21

καλο μηνα αλλα κανε μας και καμμια περιγραφη . Τζαμπα το εχουμε το ποσταρισμα !

 το ιδιο ισχυει και για ολους οσους εχουν πουλακια ...

----------


## johnrider

Aργοτερα. γιατι ειναι τριδυμοι η ομαδα

----------


## johnrider

13 ημερων σημερα.. ασπρο νυχι?




εδω εχουμε πιθανον 2 καρδερινακια και ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και ενα που δεν βγηκε απο razza espanol, και ταΐζονται απο αρσενικη καρδερινα και razza




Στην καρδερινα που εβαλα αβγα απο καρδερινοκαναρα razza βγηκε ενα απο τα 3, το αποδιδω στον μικρo καυσωνα που εκανε προσφατα στο οτι δεν σκασαν καποια αβγα. ταΐζει η θηλυκια αλλα ο αρσενικος αδιαφορος. :Confused:

----------


## kostas salonika

> 13 ημερων σημερα.. ασπρο νυχι?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εδω εχουμε πιθανον 2 καρδερινακια και ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και ενα που δεν βγηκε απο razza espanol, και ταΐζονται απο αρσενικη καρδερινα και razza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι Γιάννη ετσυ φαίνεται άσπρο νύχι ..έχουν κάτι παρόμοιο η γονείς;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

O συμπεθερος Amastro ξερει.

----------


## kostas salonika

Ξέρει αλλά δεν μας λέει .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Μακαρι Γιαννη να ειναι κατι διαφορετικο αυτο το ασπρο νυχι να δουμε του χρονου ακομα πιο ομορφα πουλακια στην εκτροφη σου.

----------


## johnrider

Aπο αλλη οπτικη γωνια

----------


## johnrider

> Μακαρι Γιαννη να ειναι κατι διαφορετικο αυτο το ασπρο νυχι να δουμε του χρονου ακομα πιο ομορφα πουλακια στην εκτροφη σου.


Ζησε μαη μου να φας τριφυλλι.

----------


## johnrider

εννεα οκτω και επτα ημερων

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο!!!πολύ ομορφα!!να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## johnrider

> Ξεκινησαμε την εκπαιδευση



Eκπαιδευση  σχεδον 3 μηνων.
https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/022a

----------


## amastro

> O συμπεθερος Amastro ξερει.





> Ξέρει αλλά δεν μας λέει .....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Καλά, μη βαράτε. 
Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι και το είδα.
Θα τσεκάρω αύριο  αν και δεν νομίζω να έχουν κάτι οι γονείς.

----------


## amastro

Οι γονείς έχουν μαύρα νύχια.
Θέλουν και κόψιμο  ::

----------


## jk21

Κοψτα μην ....  ασπρισουν   :: μετα και γινει πιο ενδιαφερουσα η ακομα μη σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφης της ταλαιπωρης (ακομα και αρχεγονης ) balcanica

----------


## amastro

Αυτό που μου θύμισε ο johnrider είναι πως ο παππούς του μικρού είναι γραβάτας του Κώστα.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.
Αλλά αν παίζει ρόλο, στο νύχι βρήκε να το βγάλει το σημάδι;  :Mad0054:

----------


## jk21

το νυχι αν ειναι λευκο , δειχνει οτι ειναι φορεας μεταλλαξης (γραβατα )  Ανδρεα ! Μακαρι !!

*Kαρδερινάκια Pezzati ποστ  8*


> Ο λευκισμος ή ασιανισμος, παρουσιαζει μειωση της φαιομελλανινης στο φαινοτυπο των πουλιων. Αυτο μπορει να ειναι ολικο η μερικο.
> Οι γραβατες πχ ειναι περιπτωση ασιανισμου που οταν συνδυαστουν δυο πουλια με το φαινοτυπο "γραβατα", μπορει να βγαλουν το καταλευκο πουλι "λευκη με μαυρα ματια" (χωρις καθολου μασκα) ή γραβατες ή στο μεγαλυτερο μερος των πουλιων λευκο!
> Μπορει ομως και να μη δωσουν τιποτα! Δλδ φαινοτυπικα ενα αρχεγονο πουλι...? Αυτο το πουλι ομως μπορει να εχει ενα και μονο λευκο νυχι και με τη σειρα του να μας δωσει απογονους γραβατες!Ειναι πολυ περιπλοκη περιπτωση "μεταλλαξης". 
> Εχω στα χερια μου ενα πουλι major του 2010.Αυτο το πουλι ειχε δυο ασπρα στιγματα στη μασκα του.Πολυ μικρες κουκιδες.Μετα απο την τελευταια του πτεροροια, ασπρισαν τα περισσοτερα φτερα πτησης του και ασπρισε σε πολλα περισσοτερα σημεια η μασκα του!Σε μια συζητηση που ειχα αποψε με ενα γνωστο, μου ειπε οτι μια αρσενικη γραβατα που εχει τα τελευταια 2 χρονια, μετα την πτεροροια ΑΣΠΡΙΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ!!
> Καταλαβαινετε πως ειναι ακομη προς διερευνηση η περιπτωση του λευκισμου σε αντιθεση με τις μεταλλαξεις της καρδερινας οπου τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρα οσον αφορα τη γεννετικη.
> * Η "pezzati"=παρδαλη ειναι μια περιπτωση που στο φαινοτυπο μας δινει πολλα σημεια λευκα.Κατα τα αλλα κι αυτη η περιπτωση ειναι το χαος.............................???!!

----------


## johnrider

Tο ενα απο τα 3 μικρα λειπει.. το εχασα γυρο 20 ημερων ετσι ξαφνικα. Eως το βραδυ ηταν ολα ρολοι και το μεσημερι που γυρισα το βρηκα νεκρο ετσι απλα.
πφφφ.

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν θα σου πω οτι συμβαίνουν αυτα,οχι καθε μέρα τουλαχιστον αλλα τι να κανεις?! Κριμα...Τα άλλαειναι κουκλια παντως φτου φτου!!!

----------


## jk21

ολα καλα απο τωρα και μπρος !

----------


## johnrider

το εβγαλα απο το μπαουλο και αντε να το σταματησεις :Tongue0020: 

https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/024a

----------


## jk21

:Happy0196: 


hi fi

----------


## johnrider

https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/02333a


Eκανα ενα γενικo καθαρισμo στο μπαοuλο και ειπα να κανω μια εγγραφη μιας και το εβγαλα να δω πως παει.

----------


## johnrider

Απο την κλειδαροτρυπα του μπαουλου. 

εχω  μεγαλη περιεργεια μιας και γινετε για πρωτη φορα το τι θα πουν απo αυτα που τους βαζω.

----------


## gonousas

> Tο ενα απο τα 3 μικρα λειπει.. το εχασα γυρο 20 ημερων ετσι ξαφνικα. Eως το βραδυ ηταν ολα ρολοι και το μεσημερι που γυρισα το βρηκα νεκρο ετσι απλα.
> πφφφ.
> 
> πως πανε χρωματικα ?εχω μεγαλη περιεργεια γιατι εβγαλα ιδια ...


πως πανε χρωματικα ?εχω μεγαλη περιεργεια γιατι εβγαλα ιδια ...

----------


## johnrider

Δεν νομιζω να εχουν κατι το ιδιαιτερο. Ισως επειδη το πισω μερος ειναι μαυρο και τα εβγαλε ετσι η φωτο.

----------


## johnrider

Ψηνονται ψηνονται!
https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/2292017a

----------


## MacGyver

Ψήνονται καλά.... 

Θα προσπαθήσω να μαντέψω: είναι 3 τα μουλάκια που ακούγονται?

----------


## johnrider

> Ψήνονται καλά.... 
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να μαντέψω: είναι  που ακούγονται?


4 τα μουλακια και καρδερινακι.

----------


## johnrider

2 ασπρες γραμμες κατω απο τον λαιμο η θα γεμισουν για πειτε εσεις οι εμπειροι του ειδους.



και ενα μουλακι

----------


## amatina

Θα γίνουν μαύρες

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

τα  νεα της ημερας


https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/johnrider-06122017

----------


## johnrider

Μιας και τραβηξα το βιντεο να δω που βρισκονται ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.  Eχουμε ακομα δρομο.

----------


## johnrider

Ενα πολu χρησιμο εργαλειο δασκαλος για εκπαιδευση και οχι μονο. H μαρκα τα λεει ολα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Γιάννη θες να μας πεις τον τρόπο που ακολουθείς στο δάσκαλεμα;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Eξωτερικo χωρο με απλετο φως. τα εκπαιδευα απο ενα κινητο, τωρα πηρα αυτο στο πιο πανω βιντεο.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μας περιγραφεις με λιγα λογια τη συσκευη , γιατι ξερεις οτι αρκετοι δεν πολυ ανοιγουν βιντεο (ειδικα αν δεν εχουν free wifi απο τα κινητα .... ) ή δεν ξερουν καλα αγγλικα

----------


## johnrider

το Creative Muvo 2C Bluetooth  ειναι ανθεκτικο σε νερο και σκονη, αντεχει εως και 6 ωρες δεχεται καρτα μνημης microSD  για απευθειας αναπαραγωγη  για να το λειτουργεις διχως να χρειαζεσαι smartphone, ενω για συνδεση με το smartphone σου, διαθετει και bluetooth για ασυρματη συνδεση και  για ενσυρματη συνδεση
σου επιτρεπει να συνδεεις δυο Creative Muvo 2C ωστε το ενα ηχειο να γινει αριστερο και το αλλο δεξι, για να την ακουτε στερεοφωνικα
συνδεεται και στον υπολογιστη σαν ηχειο  για κανενα thriller.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι της creative μονο το ονομα ακους και φτανει,δεν ηξερα οτι ειχανε βγαλει τετοιο μηχανμα 
Μπραβο Γιαννη 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

Nεοτερη εκδοση 4 και μια καρδερινα.

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

Τα νεα μας

----------

